# Giant Reo SL spotted



## Vapington (15/10/14)

LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/14)

lol


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Lol nice reo at the back


----------



## Natheer Mallick (15/10/14)

Lol anybody else try to press play?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Lol anybody else try to press play?



Yes I did!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (15/10/14)

me too lol


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Brilliant, though must admit it took me a good couple of seconds to look past the girl and just wanted to play, sorry press play.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapington (15/10/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/14)

haha yip i tried to press play too


----------



## Silver (15/10/14)

Especially considering the positioning of the play button

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (15/10/14)

brilliant


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

not only did i try click the play button several times, but it took me a good 3 minutes to understand the joke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

